# Wolf Creek - Waterford



## jlock15 (Sep 15, 2020)

Anyone fish Wolf Creek from the Muskingum River through Waterford? Used to when I was a kid but haven’t in probably 30 years. I’m going to kayak it soon and didn’t know if the fishing was good. Fishing for bass but will take anything.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

I fish the mouth of it a few times a year. Lots of gar there. Haven't done good this year. Just been a bad year of fishing for me. Can't get my boat up in there any farther. I have talked to a few kayakers coming out of there and they have all told me they have done decent for bass and catfish while fishing for bass. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## jlock15 (Sep 15, 2020)

Crankbait-Crazy said:


> I fish the mouth of it a few times a year. Lots of gar there. Haven't done good this year. Just been a bad year of fishing for me. Can't get my boat up in there any farther. I have talked to a few kayakers coming out of there and they have all told me they have done decent for bass and catfish while fishing for bass. Hope that helps a little.


It does. Thanks for the info. Hoping to give it a try soon.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

used to fish it years ago, access is an issue now days with most of the land has changed ownership, we are talking 40 years.


----------



## jlock15 (Sep 15, 2020)

pitdweller said:


> used to fish it years ago, access is an issue now days with most of the land has changed ownership, we are talking 40 years.


Thanks. Hoping to put in at Beverly boat ramp and head up from there. Will update on how it goes.


----------



## Crankbait-Crazy (Feb 25, 2020)

So did you have any luck?


----------



## jlock15 (Sep 15, 2020)

Crankbait-Crazy said:


> So did you have any luck?


I never made it out yet. Plans changed and have been to AEP a couple times instead with not much luck. Still hope to try it, will update if I do.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

jlock15 said:


> I never made it out yet. Plans changed and have been to AEP a couple times instead with not much luck. Still hope to try it, will update if I do.


the leaves will make it a real challange


----------



## jlock15 (Sep 15, 2020)

I ended up giving it a try a couple weeks ago. Wasn’t out long and didn’t have any luck. Leaves did put a damper on things. Going to try further up into the creek in the spring, didn’t go far this time.


----------



## Justin Adams (Jan 12, 2021)

You ever try it this spring? I live nearby was thinking about trying it


----------



## jlock15 (Sep 15, 2020)

Justin Adams said:


> You ever try it this spring? I live nearby was thinking about trying it


I haven’t kayaked it this year. I did go over and bank fish by Waterford’s baseball field and caught a couple little bass. Water is back up now and the rocky area I fished on is covered.


----------

